# كلمات للرب يسوع ....



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2012)

*سَيَأتي يَومُ، وَهُوَ قَريبٌ جدًّا، عندما ستَتَكَلَّمَ كَنيسَتي فيه لُغَّةٍ واحِدَةٍ؛ لكنْ قَبلَ هذا اليَوم المَجِيد، سَتَحدُثُ انقِلاباتٌ مُروَّعَةٌ، جزءٍ مِنها بِسَبَب غُرورِ الإِنْسان والخَطايا ونُقْص المحبَّة، وجزء َمِنها لأنَّ جَسَدي مُمَزَّق. دَعيني أَقوُلْ لكِ مَرَّةً أُخرى إنَّني سأُمَجِّدُ وأُوَحِّدُ جَسَدي. 
زَهرَتي، إن الَحَبّ سيُوَحِّدُكُم جميعَا. ....... أُكْتُبي هَذا أَيضًا


من رسالة الرب يسوع لفاسولا رايدن فى 18-10- 1979*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يناير 2012)

*امين يا رب المجد--- وحد قلوبنا و ازرع محبتك فينا حتى نصير كلنا جسد واحد محب و قوى-- اشكرك استاذى الغالى-- الرب يبارك حياتك--*
*اشكرك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2012)

*إن أليَوم كالأمس.  إبنَتي، إن الأزمنة لم تتغيَّر. اليَوم كَالأمس. عِندَما كُنْتُ بَينكم على الأرض بالجسد, البَعضُ منهم ظنَّ أنّي نَبِيٌّ آخر، وَعَدَدٌ قليلٍ آمَنَ بأنّي المَسِيح. عِندَما سَمِعَني الفرّيسيين، إنقَضُّوا عَلَيَّ لِيَرجموني مُتَّهِمينَني بالتَّجْديفِ. والآن يا فاسولا، لِمَا أنْتِ مُندهشة مِمّا يَعْتَقِدُهُ النّاس؟ 
أَنكِ تأتينَ مِنّي، وأنا اليَومَ أُرسِلُكِ كَرَسولة لِي مَع رِسَائلي, رسائل السَّلام والمحبَّة. إنّني آتٍ لأوحِّدَ كنيسَتي، لَكنّ اليَوم كالأمس .
دَعيني أَقُولُ لكِ: سَتَتحيرُ السُّلطات، وسَيَرفُضُ الكَثيرون الإيمانَ بِأنَّ هذه الرِّسائل تأتي مِنّي. البَعضُ سَيَهزأ بِكِ، سَيَتَفَحَّصونكِ بِدِقّة، والبَعضُ الآخرُ لَن يُكلِّف نَفْسُه عناءَ إعطائكِ وَلَو دَقيقةَ إصغاء وآخرون سَيُسيئون فهْمَ رسائلي، لأنَّ هَذا يَتَخَطّى حِكْمَتَهُم مِن جَديد .
ها أنا آتٍ وَقَلبي بيَدِي لأُقَدّمهُ لَكُم، بكل الرحمة, مُسْتَخدِمًا إيّاكِ، انت الضَّعيفَةَ والبائسَةَ، لِتَكوني أداتي ولأظهر ذاتي مِن خِلالكِ، لأنْزِل إلى الأرض وأُوَحِّدُكم. وَلَكِن الحقَّ الحقَّ أقولُ لكِ، لو انَّهُم فَقَط انْتَبِهوا لرؤي حَبيبي يوحنا, البابا الثَّالِث والعشرين، الآتيةِ كُلّها مِنّي، لَكانوا أدركوا أنَّ السَّاعة قَد اقترَبَت. فَتِّشي عَن كَلِماته، لأنَّ كُلّ ما تنبّأ بِه لهو حقا مِنّي. صغيرتِي, دعي الجميعُ يروا كيفَ أعْمَل . 

رسالة 23-10-1979*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2012)

*آه أيّتُها الخليقة! أَلَمْ أُقيم قدّيسين وَأَنبِياءَ لأُنبِّهَكُم عَن نِهايةِ الأزمِنَة؟ ألَمْ أتنبّأْ لَكُم أَنّني سأُرسِلُ لكم مَلاكًا مِنْ عرشي السَّماوي ليُعلِنَ عَن نِيَّتي السِّريَةِ كَي تَتِمّ ؟ إنَّ صِحَّةَ كَلِماتي ستُثَبَّت.
ألَمْ أتنبّأ لَكُم أنَّ مهمّةَ رَسولي سَتَكون إبلاغِكُم وحيِي؟ إن شَهادَتي هِي رُوحُ النُّبوءَةْ. افْرَحوا وابْتَهِجوا يا جَميعُ المُخْلِصين لي! 
الوَيل للخائِنين، لأنّ كَلِمَتي سَتَقَعُ عَلَيهم كَسَيفٍ يَضْربُهم وتهدم كُلّ حكْمَتِهُم الزّائفَةِ، حِكمَتهم الَّتي جَعَلَتْ خَليقَتي تَقَعُ في شِباكِ الشَّيطان، وحَوَّلتْ خِرافي إلى شعبٍ مُلحِدٍ، لشعب بلا مخافة وفاسِدٍ ! 
فاسولا، لَقَد مَنَحتُكِ رؤيا تحذيرٍ وَتَذْكرةٍ بِما فعَلْتُه في سَدوم وعامورة. دعيهم يَتَنَبّهوا لإنذاري، لأنّي, أنا الرَّبّ، تَنَبّأتُ لِخَليقَتي أنّ سَيْفي سيَضْرِبُهم، ما لَم يَتُوبوا ويَقبَلوني كَخالِقِهِم.
بدافع رَحْمتي الغير مُتَناهيةَ أنزِل إلى الأرض لأُحذِّرَكم . أنا رُوحُ الحَقّ الَّذي يَتَكلّم؛ اسْمَعوا لما ينبغي أن أقوله لَكنائِسي. 
أيّتُها الخليقَةُ لا تَقِفي بِلا حِراكٍ، أنقلي إنذاري. ها أنا واقِفٌ عَلى البابِ وأقرَع، إن سْمَع أحد صَوتي سَأَدْخُلُ، أنا الرَّبَّ، وأُشارِكُهُ عشائه بجاَنبه .

رسالة 26-10-1979*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2012)

*أورثوذكس! كاثوليك! بروتستانت! جَميعُكُم تَنْتَمون إليَّ! أنْتُم جميعا واحِدٌ في نَظَري! أنا لا أُقيمُ أيّةَ تَفْرِقَةٍ، مِمَّ تَخافين إذًن؟ إسألي أنْ تري محْبوبي البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني, أنَه لا يُقيمَ أَيّةَ تَفْرِقَةٍ . فاسولا، قُولِي لَهُ هذا: "أيا محْبوبي، ها أنا, الرَّبّ، واقِفا على بابِكَ وأقْرعُ. هَل سَتَسْمَع نِدائي، هَل سَتَفتَح الباب؟ إنْ فَتحت فَسأَدْخُلُ بَيْتَكَ وأُشارِكُكَ عشائك بجاَنبك. برهن على النصرة وأنا سَأسمَحُ لَكَ أنْ تشارِكَني في عَرشي، إسْمَعني، إسْمع لما يقولُه الرّوح للكنائِس"  .

رسالة 27-10-1979*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 يناير 2012)

*في وَقتٍ قَريبٍ، سَيَكون هُنالِكَ قَطيعٌ واحِدٌ وَراعٍ واحِدٍ، أنا الذى سيقودُ جَميعَ خِرافي، حَتّى الَّتي لّيسَتْ مِن هذا القَطيع. إن ألحبّ سَيُوَحِّدُكُم، لَكِن قَبلَ ذَلِك، سَتَكون هناك ضيقات عظيمة، سَتَهْتزُّ مِنها السَّموات بأسرِها.

رسالة 30-10-1979*


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *في وَقتٍ قَريبٍ، سَيَكون هُنالِكَ قَطيعٌ واحِدٌ وَراعٍ واحِدٍ، أنا الذى سيقودُ جَميعَ خِرافي، حَتّى الَّتي لّيسَتْ مِن هذا القَطيع. إن ألحبّ سَيُوَحِّدُكُم، لَكِن قَبلَ ذَلِك، سَتَكون هناك ضيقات عظيمة، سَتَهْتزُّ مِنها السَّموات بأسرِها.
> 
> رسالة 30-10-1979*



*آمين يارب المس قلوبنا واملئها بالمحبة 
وحد كنيستك كي تصير جسدا واحد

ميرسي استاذي على الموضوع الرائع
الرب يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## Bent el Massih (11 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إن أليَوم كالأمس.  إبنَتي، إن الأزمنة لم تتغيَّر. اليَوم كَالأمس. عِندَما كُنْتُ بَينكم على الأرض بالجسد, البَعضُ منهم ظنَّ أنّي نَبِيٌّ آخر، وَعَدَدٌ قليلٍ آمَنَ بأنّي المَسِيح. عِندَما سَمِعَني الفرّيسيين، إنقَضُّوا عَلَيَّ لِيَرجموني مُتَّهِمينَني بالتَّجْديفِ. والآن يا فاسولا، لِمَا أنْتِ مُندهشة مِمّا يَعْتَقِدُهُ النّاس؟
> أَنكِ تأتينَ مِنّي، وأنا اليَومَ أُرسِلُكِ كَرَسولة لِي مَع رِسَائلي, رسائل السَّلام والمحبَّة. إنّني آتٍ لأوحِّدَ كنيسَتي، لَكنّ اليَوم كالأمس .
> دَعيني أَقُولُ لكِ: سَتَتحيرُ السُّلطات، وسَيَرفُضُ الكَثيرون الإيمانَ بِأنَّ هذه الرِّسائل تأتي مِنّي. البَعضُ سَيَهزأ بِكِ، سَيَتَفَحَّصونكِ بِدِقّة، والبَعضُ الآخرُ لَن يُكلِّف نَفْسُه عناءَ إعطائكِ وَلَو دَقيقةَ إصغاء وآخرون سَيُسيئون فهْمَ رسائلي، لأنَّ هَذا يَتَخَطّى حِكْمَتَهُم مِن جَديد .
> ها أنا آتٍ وَقَلبي بيَدِي لأُقَدّمهُ لَكُم، بكل الرحمة, مُسْتَخدِمًا إيّاكِ، انت الضَّعيفَةَ والبائسَةَ، لِتَكوني أداتي ولأظهر ذاتي مِن خِلالكِ، لأنْزِل إلى الأرض وأُوَحِّدُكم. وَلَكِن الحقَّ الحقَّ أقولُ لكِ، لو انَّهُم فَقَط انْتَبِهوا لرؤي حَبيبي يوحنا, البابا الثَّالِث والعشرين، الآتيةِ كُلّها مِنّي، لَكانوا أدركوا أنَّ السَّاعة قَد اقترَبَت. فَتِّشي عَن كَلِماته، لأنَّ كُلّ ما تنبّأ بِه لهو حقا مِنّي. صغيرتِي, دعي الجميعُ يروا كيفَ أعْمَل .
> ...



هل نشرت هذه الرؤى ؟​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2012)

karima قال:


> هل نشرت هذه الرؤى ؟​



*لم ابحث عنها بعد ... راجعى هذا الرابط
http://www.fatima.org/crusader/crthird/sfrpg05.asp*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2012)

*أنا يسوعُ .....ابنُ الإله الحبيب ...مُخَلّصُ كُلّ البَشَر .... ألكَلِمةُ الَّذي يُبارِكُكم. 
إنَّني أُباركُ تعهداتكم .
إنْ صادَفْتم أفراحًا أو آلامًا فَثِقوا بأنَّني سأَكون عَونًا لَكم. 
أَننى دائمًا أَمامكُمْ لأَقودَكُم  . 
إنَّ تَوحيدَ كَنيستي سَيُمَجِّدُني
أنى سأقودُكُم حَتّى إلى عُمقِ أَعْماق جَسَدي الجريح. 
سأُشير إليكم علي  أشواكي، وأنتم سَتَعرفونَها .  
لا يَكُنْ لَكُم هَدَفٌ آخرَ سِوى مجدي. 
لا تَشكّوا بأعمالي أبدًا. 
أحِبّائي... إن ألحبُّ يُشرق عَلَيْكم
اسْعَوا لأن تُسروني
 تَعالَوا.... فأنا بجانبكم  .   

من رسالة الرب يسوع لفاسولا رايدن فى 10-11-2012*


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لم ابحث عنها بعد ... راجعى هذا الرابط
> http://www.fatima.org/crusader/crthird/sfrpg05.asp*



*ميرسي ليك استادي لكن للأسف مش انا جيده في الانجليزي


  ربنا يباركك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2012)

*أَعِدُكُم جَميعَكم بأنَّ كَنيسَتي سَتَكونُ كنيسة واحِدَةً ومُتَّحِدَةً

رسالة الرب يسوع لفاسولا راين فى 30-11-1979
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يناير 2012)

*إني أُحِبُّكم جَميعَكُم رُغمَ شَرّورِكم
رُغم فَشَلِكُم
رُغمَ شَكِّوكُم
رُغمَ ظُلْمِكم
رُغمَ إنْكارِكُم
رُغمَ ارْتيابِكُم 
وَرُغمَ قلَّةِ إخْلاصِكم  تُجاه جَسَدي.  

ألازِلتم لا تَفْهَمون؟ لماذا أغْلَقْتُم قُلوبكم إلى الأبد تجاهي؟ لماذا تَخلَّى مُعْظمُكم عنِّي؟ لماذا غيَّر رُسُلي طَريقَهم؟ لماذا أهْمَلوا بستاتى؟ لماذا لم يَروُوا أزهاري؟ لماذا؟
أينَ خِرافي يا بُطرس؟ هلاّ ساعَدْتَني في إيْجَادِهم وتَوْحيدِهم ؟  تعالَ وأنا سأُساعِدكَ على إيْجادِهم، إنى سأَحْمِلُ لَهُم القُوتَ وأُغذّيهم. كلا يا بُطرس، أنك لَن تَجِدَ شيئًا في هَذا القفر؛ لم يبْقَ فيه شيء. القليلُ المتبقي قد يبِسَ الآن وفسد, لأنَّه بقدر ما تستطيع العين أن تري, فليسَ هناك إلا أرض قاحلة؛ لَكِنى, أنا الرَّبَ، سأُحْضِرُ خُبزي مِن مخازني وسَأملأُ مخازنكم مِن ثَماري. أننى سأُغَذّي خِرافي وسأروي هَذه البرية , أحِبَّائي, ثِقوا بي؛ ثِقوا بي، وأنا سأُوحِّدُكم جَميعَا مرة آخري . 

من رسالة 8-12-1978 *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2012)

*أنا هو الألف والياء 
خَلِيقتي ..... كَم أُحِبُّكِ
خاصّتي ...  أولادي... أحبَّائي.... تَعالَوا
تَعالَوا بين ذراعيَّ المفتوحتَين
عُودوا إلى أبيكم 
فإني أُحبُّكم.
اسْمَعي يا فاسولا
عِندَما تُصْبحين بين أبناء هابيل ... خاصَّتي
سأكون أنا بَينكم
سأهْمسُ في أُذُانِكِم بتعالِيمي 
أننى لدي خبْزٌ أقدِّمه
إنَّ خُبْزي مقدَّسٌ
 أننى لم أسْتَخدم من مخازني سوى كمِّيةٍ ضئيلة  مَن الخَميرِ
وهي كافيةً لِتَخمر العَجين كله
ذلك العجين الَّذي صار خبزيَ الجَدِيد الآن. 
فتَخَلَّصوا يا أحبائي مِن خَميِرِكمُ القَديْم
فَقَد فقَدَ مفعولَه
تَعالوا واسْتخدموا خَميري الجَدِيد.
جدِّدُوا نفوسَكُم لخَبْزَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ طيِّبةِ المذاق 
وهى الَّتي سَتَجذبُ خرافي وتُغَذِّيها.
كرِّموا خُبْزي الَّذي قدَّسْتُه
خبزَ الإخلاص والحقّ والحبّ . 
أحبّائي ...دَعوني أبْتَهِج ودعوا خِرافي تَتَذَوَّقْ خُبْزيَ الجَدِيد
وزِّعوه فِيما بَيْنكم 
ولْتَأكلِ الْجُموعُ الجوعانة حَتّى تَشْبع 
أننى لنْ تُقْنِعَني حُجَجُ الحكَماء
فَهي لنْ تؤثِّرَ بي
فلا تَدَعيها تؤثِّر فيكِ أنتِ أيضًا يا بُنيَّتي. 
إني أَنوي أنْ أُعيدَ جمْعَ خِرافي المشتَّتةِ
نويت أنْ أُرْجِعهم إلى الحبّ   .

من رسالة 19-12-1987*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يناير 2012)

*أنا آتٍ إلَيكُم جَميعِاً حاملاً قلبي بِيَدي لأُقدِّمه لَكُم
لَكِن بالرّغم مِن نِدائي سَيَرْفضُني الكَثيرون ويُنْكِرونني كإلهٍ لَهم لأنَّ قَلْوبَهم قد تَقست
لو كانوا أحَبّوَني لَكانوا سَمِعوا ندائي
إنْ رَفَضوا سَماعي فذلك لأنَّني فَقَدْتُهم كأبناء لي
لقد أَعْمَتْهم حِكْمَتُهم
لكنْ الحقَّ أقولُ لكم إنَّ خرافي سَتَعرِفُ صَوتي
الَّذين لنْ يعرِفوا صَوتي لَيسوا خرافي
لأنَّهم لا يؤمنون بِقدرتي.
هل تعْلَمون لماذا خِرافي مُشتَّتةٌ وجَسدي مُشوَّهٌ؟ 
هل تَعْلَمون لماذا يَسودُ التنافر في كنيستي؟ 
لأنَّهم كانوا يَسيرون في اللَّيلِ دون أيّ نورٍ يقودُهم . 
فتِّشوا عنِّي, أنا النور
وأنا سأقودُكُم
ألْقوا عَنْكم كل ريائكم وقساوة قلوبكم
كونوا لُطفاءَ ومُتَواضعين
افتحوا قلوبَكم وَدَعوا رحيقي يَمْلأكمْ
أنا راعيكُمُ الصَّالِحُ الَّذي يُحبُّكم

من رسالة 23-12-1987*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2012)

*بطرس.... يا بطرس ...
لماذا، لماذا شتَّتَ البغضُ رُسُلي؟ 
يا مَن قَدَّسَتْهُ بيَدِي .... يا أخي ... إني أُحبُّكَ منذُ الأزل . 
إنّ قَلبي القدوس جَريحٌ، جَريحٌ بِالأشواكِ الَّتي غَرَسَتْها فيه خاصَّتي
خاصَّتي الَّتي أُحِبُّها 
سأُريكَ قَلبي الجَريحَ
إنّهُم يَطعَنون قَلبي القَدوّسَ مِن جَديد
إنَّ دَمي يَتَدفَّق
إنّهُم يَصْلبونني مِن جَديد
أنَهُم غير مُخْلِصين
إنّ جَسَدي يَتألَّم مِن نُقْصِ المحبّة
لقَد جَفّتْ شَفتايَ مِن نُقص المحبّة
أني عَطشان يا حبيبي
لَقَد نَسَوا طُرُقي
لَقَد نَسَوا أنّني مُتواضِعٌ ووَديعٌ ومُمْتلِئٌ بالحُبّ 
إن كلُّ ما أطلُبُهُ مِنكُم هو الحُبّ
أحِبّوا بعضُكم بعضًا كما أُحِبّكُم أنا
لماذا هناك خِلافُ في كَنيستي؟ 
لماذا هَذه الخصوماتُ في حُضرتي؟ 
لماذا هَذه الكَراهيَّةُ؟ 
لماذا كلُّ هذه التصريحات السّامّةِ؟ 
أين هِيَ إذن قداستُهم؟ 
لماذا يُهمِلون بُستاني؟ 
إنّهُم يُشتِّتون خِرافي أكثَرَ من أيِّ وقتٍ مضى
والقَليلُ المُتبقّي سَيختفي أيْضًا لأنّهُم هَجَروهُم. 
بطرس ... لقد مَلَّت عَيْناَيَّ مِن رُؤيتِهِم يَتَبادَلون الاتُّهاَمات
لَقَد جَعَلوا من أَرضِيَّ قَفْرًا وَلَيس لَدَيهم ما يُقدِّمونه لخرافي 
إنّ طُرُقَهم مرفوضة
لقد مَنَحْتُهُم حُبًّا وسلامًا
أنى لم أُعلِّمْهُم أبدًا أن يدينوا بعضهم البعض . 
فاسولا .... أني أَحكُم بِصَلاحٍ. 
إنّ قَلبي القدّوسَ يَنزفُ وَيَتمزّق 
لماذا يَستَفزُّونني؟ 
أَلَم أقُلْ إِنّ كلَّ مَن يَدَّعي أنّه في نُوري، ويَكْرَه أَخيه، إنَّما هو في الظُّلمَة؟ 
هل فَهِموا فِعلاً ماذا كُنْتُ أقصِدُ بقولي: "إن كُنْتَ تُقرِّبُ قُرْبانَكَ عَلى المَذبَحِ وتذَكرْتَ هُناك أنَّ لأخيكَ عَليْكَ شيْئًا، فدَعْ قُربانَكَ هُناك عِنْد المَذبَح، واذهَبْ أوّلاً فَصالِحْ أخاك، ثُمّ عُدْ بِقَلبٍ نقيٍّ وقدِّمْ قُربانَكَ" 
لقد قَصَدْتُ بِذلِكَ كَيف يَجِب أنْ يَكونَ اتّفاقُ الواحِدٍ مَع الآخر
وأن يُحِبُّوا بَعضُهُم بعضًا. 
أَحِلّوا السَّلام فِيما بَينَكُم
تَصالَحوا قَبلَ أنْ تُقَدِّموا لي قرابينَكُم في بيتي  .
يا وَلَدي ... لَم يَفتَقِر قَلبي يومًا ولا قَلبُ رُسُلي الأَوائلِ إلى الحبّ  .

من رسالة 13-1-1988*


----------



## The light of JC (23 يناير 2012)

*يعطيك الف عافية يا ابويا . *

*كلمات جميلة جداً ولو اني مش قادر اتطمن من صدق ما جاء فيها ..*

*طبعاً انا لا اشكك بالمسيح يسوع بل شكي بفاسولا رايدن مع احترامي ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2012)

*إن رسَائلي, رسائل السلام والرَحمة والحُب والبِر, تَنزِلُ بينكُم الآن .
مَجّدوني
إنَّ حبّي سَيُنجيكم مِن عَدالتي
العَدالةِ الَّتي سَتَنْزِل عَلَيكُم إن رفَضَتْ خليقتي الإصغاء مُجدّدًا. 
إنّي آت بِرحمتي الغير مُتناهِية لأُحذِّرَكُم
إني أَرغَبُ أَن تَتوبَ خَليقَتي وأنْ تَعرِفَني. 
إنّ مزار فاتيما يَبكي عالِيًا لاحْتِقار ورَفضِ جَرَبَنْدال. 
إنَّ نَفْسي في حُزْنٍ عَميق مِن جَديد
أنه نفس الحُزن نَفْسُه الَّذي أصابَني في فاتيما. 
كَيف يسْتطيعون الشَّكَّ الآن وَروحي فيهم وهُم فيَّ؟ 
لَقَد تَجاهلوا رِسائلي في فاتيما
إنهم لم يَقبَّلوها إلاّ بَعد فَواتِ الأوان. 
إني أُحِبُّكُم جميعًا. 
أنا هُو الرَّبّ الَّذي يَتَكلّم.
ا تَشُكّوا أبدًا. 
صَلّوا مِن أجلِ النُّفوس الَّتي تَسيرُ فِي الظُّلْمَة .
آه يا بُطرسُ ... يا من عَيَّنتُه وَقَدَّستُه بِنَفْسي ...
إنَّ عيناي لا تُفارِقانكَ أبدًا
لَقَد تأمّلْتُكَ طوال كلَّ هَذِه السِّنين 
والآن يا أخي... ها أنا عَلى بابِكَ يا من أنت لي
إنّني أقْرَع ... فهل ستَدَعُني أَدخل؟ 
لا تَنكِرني يا بُطرس
أني أُحِبُّكَ. 
أصغِ إلَيَّ
اسْمَعْ صَوتي
تَعَرَّف عَلى صَوتي
هذا أنا, الربُّ
سَّلام لَكِ أيّتُها النَّفس
ابتَهِج ... فَقَد أتيْتُ لأُوَحِّدَ جَسَدي الدّامي
لَقَد عُدْتُ لأجمع خِرافي
أتَيْتُ لأسْقيَ بستاني
أنا يسوعُ مُخَلِّصُكُم .
أُنْظُرْ ... أُنْظُرْ يا بُطرسُ
إنَّ قلبي القدّوسَ تختَرقه مِن جَديد أشواكٍ عَديدة
أشواكٍ غَرَسَها من أُحِبُّهُم
إنّ نَفسي مَجروحةٌ مَرّةً أُخرى
إنّهُم يَدوسون قلْبَيْنا 
لَقَد تَكلّلَ قَلبانا مرّةً أُخرى بِإكْليلَيْ شوكٍ
إنّ جَنْبي مَفتوحٌ وَدَمي يتَدَفَّقُ .
ا أنا واقِفٌ الآن على بابِكَ
أحْمِلُ مَعي مُخطَّطَ خَلاصي السِّرِي
إنّهُ هنا   .
إن هذا الوَحي هُوَ صَوتي. 
إني أُحِبُّكُم جميعًا مِن كُلِّ قَلبي
مِن كُلِّ قَلبي أُحِبُّكُم .

من رسالة 18-1-1988*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يناير 2012)

*كلمات رائعة حقيقية ..*
*لما هذه الرسائل ومن هى صاحبتها ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كلمات رائعة حقيقية ..*
> *لما هذه الرسائل ومن هى صاحبتها ؟*



*http://tlig.org/*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2012)

*خليقَتي، أنتُم لي، أنتُم بذاري. 
أحِبّائي، أنا هو مُخَلّصُكُمُ, فهل ستَرجعون إليّ؟ 
هل ستَرْتَمون بين ذِراعَيَّ؟ 
أنى سأَغفِرُ لكُم خطاياكُم. 
تعالَوا وكُلوا خُبْزي
تعالَوا وتَذَوّقوا خَمري.
إن تُبْتُم فأنى سأغَفَر لكم. 
أصغوا لنبض قلبي
فكُلُّ نبضة لهي نِداءٌ لِنَفس

من رسالة 4-2-1988
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2012)

*يا عصر الشَّقّاء
كم ابتَعَدْتُم! 
لقد ابتَعَدْتُم إلى حدّ أنّكُم اقتَنَعْتم بأنَكم تَسْتَطيعون السَّيرَ بدوني
إلى حد أنكم اقتَنَعْتُم بأنَّكم مِن ذوي الجدارة.
لقد سَمَحتُم للشَّيطان أن يُغَذّيَكُم مِن غُرورِه
انكم بؤساءَ فَوق كُلّ تَعبير
خطأةً وعُميان
لا تركنون للراحة
كونوا مُتَيّقِظين
لا تناموا لأنّ الوقت قد اقترب
 أُنْموا بِروحي
اقتَرِبوا منّي بِثِقةٍ وافتَحوا قلوبكُم لِتَتَلقَّوْني . 
كثيرون مِن بَينِكم يُصَلّون
لكِنّ صلواتِهم لا تَصِلني. 
تعلّموا كَيف تصلوا
أجعلوني أشعر بكم. 
صَلَواتٌ عديدةٌ تَسقط إلى الأرض دون أن تَبْلُغَني
إنّهُم يُكَرّمونَني بِشفاهِهم .
لَقَد قدّمْتُ لَكُم كَلِمَتي كي أُنَمّيَكُم 
والآن أقدّمُ لَكُم رِسائلي لأذَكّرَكُم بطُرُقي. 
تعالَوا وتعلّموا. 
أنى سأُبَدِّلُ شرَّكُم بالحُبّ
اقبلوا طُرقي .. طرقَ فضائلي. 
أيُّها الجيل الخائن ..لِماذا نسيتَ طُرُقي الإلهيةَ؟ 
عودوا إليّ .. إلى مُخَلّصُكُم
أننى لم أتَخلَّ عَنكُم بالرُغْم من كُلّ خطاياكم، 
فأنى أُحِبّكم ..... 
إنّ قلبي لجّةُ حُبٍّ
لَجّة مغفرةٍ  .

من رسالة 19-2-1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2012)

*.... أيُّها الجيل! 
يا جيلَ الشقاء
لَقَد حانت الساعةُ
إنَّ ساعة إستردادكم قريبة.
إن كنيستي  ستحيا
لأنّ العدلَ والحُبَّ والسّلامَ سيحلّا بينكُم. 
إنَّ ملكوتي على أبوابِكُم

من رسالة 26-2-1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2012)

*آه يا بُطرسُ ...يا بُطرسي! 
أَرْجِع قَطيعي إلى الكمال يا حَبيبَ نَفْسي! 
بطرس ....أُنْظُرْ إليَّ
أُنْظُرْ يا حبيبي في وجهي
كَرِّمْني... أنا ربَّكَ
إنّ الحُبّ والأمانة يلتقيان الآن
البر والسَّلام على أبوابكم الآن.
إنّني أُنجي كلَّ الَّذين يَتَعَلّقون بي.
نا مَلجأكم. 
أُنْظُرْ حَولِكَ يا بُطْرُس..
ألم تَرَ؟ 
ألَم تُلاحِظ؟ 
لَقَد مَلَّ نَظَري مِن رؤيةِ نَسلِ قايينَ يَذبَحون بْنىَ هابيل
لأنّني مَنَحتُهُم آذانًا
لكِنّهُم يَرفِضون أن يَسمَعوا
مَنَحتُهُم أعين
لكنَّهم يَرفِضون أن يُبصروا
لقد تَصلّبَتْ قلوبُهُم
أنهم ينشدون مَجدُهم وليس مَجْدي. 
آه يا بُطرُس، كم أنى مُرهق... 
إنّ الحُبّ مفْقود... 
 مَجِّدْني يا بطرُسُ
مَجِّدْني يا حبيبي .

من رسالة 2-3-1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2012)

*اقترّبوا من إلهِكُم يا كل من ترْغبون فيّ واشبَعوا مِنْ ثِماري. 
تعالَوا يا مَنْ تُحِبُّونَني واتبَعوا طُرُقي
تعالَوا واشبَعوا. 
كُلوا مِن ثِماري وأنتم سَتَرْغَبون في المَزيد. 
تعالَوا يا جميع العِطاشُ 
تعالَوا واشرَبوني وأنتم ستَرْغَبون في المَزيد. 
إن كلُّ مَن يُطبِّق فَضائلي لن يَخْجَلَ أبدًا
كلُّ مَن يَعمَل بِحَسب مشيئتي سَيُمجِّدُني .

من رسالة 3-3-1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يناير 2012)

*بُطْرُس ...ها أنا واقف على أبْوابِكَ الآن. 
مَجِّد جَسدي
أننى سأُوَحِّدُ خِرافي ... حتّى الَّذين لَيسوا مِن هذا القَطيع. 
إنَّني أُنادي ... وهم سَيَتَعرَّفون على صَوتِ الرّاعي. 
إن ألسّاعاتُ تَمُرّ ومَجيئي أصْبَحَ قريبًا جِدًّا
سَيَعودُ الحُبُّ إلَيكم حُبًّا حقًا ... 
ومَلَكوتي على الأرضِ سَيَكونُ كما هو فى السَّماء
لأنّ العدل والحُبّ والسَّلام سينسَكِبُون عليْكِ مِن السَّماء أَيَّتُها الخليقة !
إنّني على أبْوابِكُم ومعي ثلاثةُ أكاليلَ
إكْليلُ السلامٍ 
وإكليلُ الحُبٍّ 
وإكْليلُ العدالةٍ

من رسالة 8-3-1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*أيُّها الجيل .... لقد سَقَطْتَم سُقوطَ سَدوم
ونسْلُكَم هو نَسلِ قايينَ
وقليلون من هُم مثلَ هابيل
لقد تقَسِيَ قلبُ عصركِ.
هَل تَعْلَمين لِماذا أيّتُها الخليقة؟ 
لأنّ الحُبَّ مَفقودٌ بَينكُم
لقد نَسَيتُموني وصرتم لا تؤمنون بِأعمالي الإلهية الحاليّة.
نعم أيتُّها الخليقة… لقد انقَضَتْ أيّامُ الفضائل حيثُ كانَتْ تُكتَسَبُ النِّعَمُ. 
يا عصرَ الشقاء ... أننى سأُحْييكَم
إننى سأسْكُبُ في قلوبِكم الميتةَ الحيوية الّتي ستشفيكُم
آه ... كم أُحِبُّكُم جميعَا


من رسالة 10-3-1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2012)

*إنّ هذا الوَحي يَنْزِلُ مِنَ الحِكمةِ
والعَنصَرةُ الجديدةُ، أنا الرَّبُّ، سأُنْشِئُها على أُسُسِ مُؤَسَّسَتي نَفْسِها. 
أنى سأُوَحِّدُكُم جميعُكُم تحت رِعايةِ راعٍ واحدٍ
أنك ستتجمّعين أيَّتُها الخليقة وأنا سَأُؤسّسُ ملكوتي هُنا. 
سَيَسود السَّلامُ والحبُّ بيْتي 
وسَتولَدُ خليقَتي من جديدٍ 
وستعود كَطفلٍ بريَ
بلا خُبْث. 
سيكون هذا الرجوع العظيمَ
الوِلادةَ من جديدٍ
نداءَ الرّاعي
العَنصرةَ الجديدةَ
كما في البَدء
عِندما كانَتِ المسيحيّةُ في مراحلها الأولى
طِفْلاً بَريئًا
مجرَّدةً مِن أيَّ منافِعَ خاصّةٍ. 
آه أيّتُها الخليقة، فقط انتَظِري وأنت وسَتَرَيْن . 

من رسالة 13-3-1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2012)

*إني أرغبُ أن أرْفَعَ شأنَ كنيستي
لقد تَغَلغَلَتْ الهرطقة فيها 
فَأَفسَدَتْ الحقيقة 
إذ خَلَقَتْ انقِساماتٍ فيما بَينكم
لقد أَبعَدَتْكم عن الحقيقة .
إنَّ كنيستي بِحاجة إلى أن تَنْتَعِشَ. 
صَلّوا من أجل هؤلاءِ الكَهِنةِ والأساقفة المطارِنَةِ الَّذين لا يَملِكون شيئًا يُقَدِّمونَهُ لِخرافي 
لأنَّ هذه هي نَتيجَةُ ابتِعادِهم. 
كانوا ولا يَزالون عاطلين عَن العَمَل.
لأنَّهم لم يَبحَثوا قَطُّ عَن اهتماماتي 
بَل عَن اهتمامتهم
لقد جَعَلوا من داخِلِهم صَحراءَ 
وهُم يَعلَمون ذلكَ. 
والصَّحراء لا تَستَطيع اجتِذاب أيّ خروف. 
مِن الطَّبيعي أن تَضلَّ وتَتَشتَّتَ الخراف الَّتي لا راعٍ لها لِيَحرسها ويُحبَّها ويؤويها ويُغذِّيها .
لقد أظهرت آياتٍ كثيرةً للعالم منذ بدءِ الأزمنة. 
حبيبتي، بِما أنَّ العالم يَرفضُ أعمالي الإلهية
ويسلُبُكم كلَّ رجاءٍ وبهذا يَضَعُني جانبًا، 
فإنَّ غَضَبي يَضطَرمُ على هؤلاء الرُّعاة. 
لقد اقتَرَبَتِ السّاعَةُ الَّتي سأُظهرُ فيها لهم مَجدي بعلامة. 
علامةُ عظيمة لِيفهموا كم هم مخطئين. 
ستُمنحُ هَذه العلامةُ لَكُم كَي يؤمنَ الكَثيرون. 
صلّوا ......
لأنَّ الوقت قرب
صلّوا من أجل العَودة العظيمة للسَّلام والحُبّ  .

من رسالة 31-3-1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2012)

*عَلَيكم أن تُجددوا الأساسات القديمة لكنيستي
جددوا أسوارها
جَدِّدوا هيكلي
أنا هو الرَّبّ
وبقوَّتي ستُجددون هذه الخرائب القَديْمَةِ وستُزَيِّنون مؤسَّستي القَديْمة
جدِّدوا أسوارها وأنا سأُحيي كلَّ الأموات
سأُوقِظ تلك الجثَثَ وأُقيمها
هذه ستكون العودة العظيمة
العَودة العظيمة للحياة
لأنَّ نَداي البَهِيَّ سيُزيِّنكِ أيَّتها الخَليقة
أننى سأُوسِّعُ ملكوتي وكلُّ السَّماء ستَبتَهِج
لقد أهمَلتُم بستانى
 لَكِني .. أنا الرَّبَّ، حارِسَه
إنى أُحبُّكم بقوة ولا أَحتملُ رؤيةَ الأشواكِ والعلَّيْق يَخنقان ما تبقَّى لي من أزهار قليلة.
قد حانَ وقتُ لأَطهر ولأستئصلِ هذه الأَشواك والعلَّيق
لتَستطيعَ براعمي أن تتفتَّحَ وتُزَيِّنَ بستانى.
إن العدل سَيَنتَصِرُ
أنا الرَّبّ، سأجعلهم يصنعون سلاما معي. 
إن الصَّادقين سَيَعودُون إليَّ تائبين
تعالَوا يا جَميع الباحثين عنّي والمتلهفين لمَعرفةِ طُرقِ كمالي
تعالوا وأنتم سَتَسمَعون نداءاتي مِن على صليبي. 
أَني بِحاجَةٍ للحُبّ... للحُبّ... للحُبّ
أيَّتها الخليقة افتَحي قَلبَكِ وأنا سأَشفيكِ وأُعزّيكِ.
يا بطرسُ
اجمَعْ يا بطرسُ كلَّ الأُمم
جتَذِبْهم إلى قَلبي
إنَّني أُنادي مِن على صَليبي: 
بطرس .. أطعم كافة خرافي .. 
إني أَسأَلُكَ مِن جَديد أَتُحبُّني أكثر مِن هؤلاء؟ 
إن كُنتَ تُحِبُّني أكثر فلا تَدَعْ نَسلَ قايين يُقنِعونك.... 
ظل ثابتًا.. 
أنهم سَيَطلبون مِنكَ وَفقَ قوانينَ تَبدو صَحيحَةً في ظاهِرِها أن تُعامِلَ كلَّ نفسٍ كما يَحلو لهم
أن هذه القوانين لمِن صُنعِ البَشر
فلا تَدَعهم يقنِعوكَ بِها
تَذَكَّرْ كَيفَ أّنَّني، أنا الرَّبّ، وديعٌ وَمُتَواضع
كُنْ صورتي
إن كانوا متلهفين أن أَقترَّبَ مِنهم فَلِماذا إذًن لا يَصغون لصَوتي؟ 
ها أنا واقفٌ على البابِ وأقرع. 
فلماذا يَرفضون أَن يُصغوا؟ 
إذا كانوا مُتلهفين لى ولا يَسمعوني فذلك بِسَبَبِ ارتدادهم الَّذي أصبح بسَمك الوحل
ها أنا هنا الآن
ها أنا أنتظرُ أن يَفتَحوا لي قلوبَهم
لكنَّهم يَضَعونني جانبًا ... 
ويَضطَهِدونني ....
ارفَعوا أعينكم وأنتم ستُبصِرون مُخلِّصَكم وستتعرَّفون عليَّ
لا تدوسوا أعمالَ عِنايَتي الإلهيّة فتَحرُموا أولادي مِن أيِّ سلامٍ
وبهذا لا يتبعُكم أّيٌّ مِنهم في تقاليدِكم الخاصة. 
أَعطوهم سلامي. 

رسالة 5-4-1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2012)

*أَيَّتها النَّفس
تعالَي واستَريِحي فيَّ
تعالَي إليَّ وكُليني
تعالَي واشربيني.
اصغى لنِداءَ فاديكِ فتحيا نفسُكِ
أني أُحبُّكِ أيَّتها النَّفس الحبيبة
 لَقَد جَرى دَمي نَهرًا من أجلكِ
لأجلِ خَلاصكِ. 
أيّتُها النَّفس ... تَعالَي وشاركيني رِدائي 
وبي ستحتمين 
وأنا سأكن ملجأَكِ
أنا هو يسوع
ويسوع يعنى المُخَلّص

رسالة 7-4-1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2012)

*أنا هو الكَلِمةُ
قُدوس القدّيسين
الإله الأزليّ
عمانوئيل ومُخَلّصكم الَّذي طَعَنْتُموه منذ سنينَ عديدةٍ مَضَتْ
والَّذي لم تَتَوقَّفوا عن طعنِهِ من كل جهة.... 
لِماذا .....؟ 
أيوجد فَرقٍ بين اليَوم والأمس عندما كنْتُ بالجسد مُسَمّرًا على الصَّليب ؟؟ 
ها أنا أُطْعَنُ مرارا وتكرارا من قبل رِيائكم وِتَكَبُّرِكُم
من قبل ارتدادكم وبإصراركم على ألا تسمعوا.
أنكم لازلتم حتى الآن فاترين تجاه علاماتي وأعاَجيبي وأعمالي الإلهيّة
أنتُم تَسخَرون منّي اليوم كما في الأمس
أنكم تستهزِئون بي
يا من ائتَمَنْتُكم بِنفسي على ملايين النفوس تَصلبونني من جديد .... أنكم تُسَمِّرونَني من جديد على الخشبة بعدم لامبالاتكم
يا كل من لا تَزال قلوبُهم عقيمةً.... 
يا من تَحوّلَتْ قلوبُهم إلى صوّان ...
هل لن تسمَحوا لي أبدًا أن ألْمسَ قلوبَكم وأن أُلَيِّنَها وأَفتحَها؟ 
هل ستتوقَّفون يوماً ما عن طعني ؟ 
إنّ فَمي أكثرُ جفافاً مِن الرّق مُتعطِّشٌاً للحبّ
لقد مَلّتْ عيناي مِن رؤيتِكم تَسكبون كَلماتِكم على مذبَحي
إنّكم تُقدّمون لي صَلواتكم لكنّها قَبل أن تَبلغَني تَتَبَخّر في الهواء كالضّباب 
لقد حولت عيناي عَنكم لأنّي عالمٌ بِما في أعماقِ قلبِكم. 
إنّني أختَنِق… 
إنّني أغصّ ..
 إذ أرىَ بذاري مُمْتلِئة بكلماتٍ ميتةً
وأراكم تأتون إليّ بلا مخافة واطئين قلبَيْنا الإلهيَّين علنًا
تطؤونها جهارًا
كيف تتوقَّعون أن تَثِقَ بِكم خرافي وأنتم في هذه الحالة؟  

رسالة 9-4-1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2012)

*سَّلامُ لكِ أيّتُها النَّفس
أُحْصُدي ما سَبَقَ وأعْطَيْتُه لكِ 
عَلّمي أولادي
عَلّميهم أن يتوقِفوا عن تَمَرُّدَهم ضدي
عَلِّميهم أن يُحِبّواَ بعضُهم بعضًا. 
صلّي من أجل خَلاصِ النُّفوس
صلّي من أجل مجلس الكنائس العالمي
صلّي من أجلِ الرُّجوعِ العَظيم. 
لقد ماتَ عَصرُكم. 
صلّي من أجل ِتَجَدُّدِ عَصرِكم
من أجل ولادته الجديدة
من أجل عصرٍ جَديد.
صلّي من أجل مـا بدأه يوحنّا الحبيب  بوحيٍ مِن روحي القدّوس . 
إن كنيسَتي ستكونُ كنيسة واحِدَة
مُتجَدّدَةً بي
فتُعيد نفوسًا عديدةً إلي أحضانى!
لقد ضَلّتْ كل أغنامي
لقد أسقط الشّيطان غضبَهُ فيما بينكم
فقَسّمَكُم 
وفرّقَكُم 
وشتّتَكُم 
وبَلْبَلَكُم…
يا بطرس ....يا بطرس
ميز نِهايةِ الأزمنة. 
كيف لا يستطيع مُعظمكم أن يميز الأزمِنة؟ 
لقد ظللكم الشَّيطانُ بِجناحَيْهِ. 
لقد أبعدَكُم الشَّيطانُ عن الحقيقة! 
خُذ يدي يا بطرس وأنا سأقودُكَ
استمَعْ لندائي
اجْمَع أخوَتَكَ الشَّرقيّين
أدْعهُم لِمُقابَلَتي تَحت سَقف بيتي
أجْمَع أخوتَكَ الشَّرقيّين في مؤسَّستي
أدعوهم إليَّ
كم أرغبُ هذه الوحدة, بطرس
يا بطرس ... 
إنْ كنتَ تُصغي إليَّ فسأجمّع كلَّ الأُمَمِ تَحت سَقفي
سأُقَدِّسُها وأُجَدِّدُها جميعَها
سأَسْكبُ نَدى استِقامَتي مِن السَّماواتِ كالمطر فيَتَزيَّن بستانى. 
أننى سأمْلئ مخازنكم. 
أصغِ يا بطرس إلى صوتي.
إنَّ ملكوتي علي أبوابِكَم، 
إنَّ ملكوتي بينكم. 
فكيف لا تميزونه؟
بطرس ...
أنكَ تعلم أنّ كلّ مملكة تَنقَسِم على ذاتِها تنهار.
لقد انقَسَمَ بيتي وهو اليَوم في حالَةِ خراب.
عرِّفْهم يا حبيبي عن خطة خلاصي. 
حرِّر أولادي يا بطرس . 
سَّلام لكم جميعِا.

رسالة 18-4-1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2012)

*إي فَرَح سَيَكون فرحي عندما سَتجْتَمِعون حَول مذبَحٍ واحدٍ 
وتُسَبِّحونَني حولَ هذا المَذبَح 
مُعتَرِفين بِذُنوبِكم
تائبين عن تَمَرُّدِكم
مُتَذَكّرين محبّتي لكم
مُحِبين لبَعضُكم بعضال كما أُحِبُّكم أنا
أبنائي، كونوا كامِلين!

رسالة 19-4-1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 فبراير 2012)

*تَعالَوا إليَّ بِحُرِّية
افتَحوا لِي قلوبَكِم وعامِلوني كَصديق
كَأَبٍ لكِم
لَكِن لا تَنسَوا أبدًا أنّني قدّوس 
وإنني إلهُكِم. 
إنّ الكَلماتِ البَسيطةَ الَّتي تأتي مِن عُمْقِ قلوبِكم لأَعذَبُ مِن الكَلِماتِ المُتَصَنَّعَةِ الَّتي تَخرجُ مِن شفاِهكم. 
لا تُعامِلوني كَغريب.

رسالة 25-4-1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2012)

*لَقَد اقتَرَبَ الوَقتُ
وأَوشَكَ أكثرَ مِن أيِّ وقتٍ مضى
آه تَعالَوا إليَّ يا أحِبّائي 
تَعالَوا إليّ
فأنا هو الطَّريقُ والحقُّ والحياةُ
تَعالَوا إليّ الآن طالما يوجد وَقتُ
تعالوا طالما أن العشبُ مازال أخضرَ والأزهارُ مازالت تَتَفتّحُ على الأشجارِ
آه تَعالَوا 
إني أُحِبُّكم لأَبعَدِ الحُدود
لَقَد أحبَبْتُكم دائمًا بِالرّغم مِن شروركم وأعمالِكم السَيِّئة
أيّتها الخليقة لماذا ترتَمين عن طيب خاطر تحت أقدام إبليس؟ 
أيّتها الخليقة، عودي إليَّ ما دام نَسيمُ الرَّبيع يَهبُّ 
وما دام يوجد وقتُ لاهتِدائكم
إن الوَقتُ يُشارف على الانتهاء
ما يَجبُ أن يحدُثَ قد أَصبَحَ قريبًا جدًّا منكم! 
إنّ كَلِمتي حَيّةٌ
كَيف استَطاعَ البَشرُ الاعتِقادَ أنَّ بِمَقْدورِهم دَفنَ كلمتي؟ 
لَقَد تَشوَّهَ الإيْمانُ إلى دَرجَةٍ بَدا فيها وكأنّه حيوانٌ بَشِعٌ كَسيح 
هكذا يُظهِرهُ البَعض. 
كلُّ ما هو إلهي وَحَيٌّاً قد تَشَوَّهَ اليَومَ بِهذه الطريقة لِيَظْهَرَ هَكذا ويَجعَلُكُم تَفرُّون منه
لماذا تُريدون إلهَكم صامِتًا وميتًا؟ 
أنى حيّ ... وَكَحَيٍّ سأَعمل   .
سَتَنكِركِ السُّلطاتُ الكَنَسيّةُ دومًا .
أنا أيضًا أنكرني الفرّيسيون لأنّهم كانوا يَعتَقِدون أنّهم يُمْسِكون بزِمامَ القدرة والسّلطة بِكلِّيتهما. 
لقد نَسَوا أنّهم لا يَستَطيعون شيئًا دون القدرة والسّلطة المُعطاةِ لهم من فَوق. 
والآن لا يزال أبناءُ قايين ينسَون أنّهم لا يستَطيعون شيئًا دون القدرة والسّلطة الَّتي أُعْطيها لهم أنا.
 أنا هو السّلطة
لقد كُنْتُ وسأبقى السّلطةَ الى الأبد 
كما هي الحالة اليومَ فإنَّ هؤلاء هم الَّذين يَنكِرون أَعمالي الإلهية 
أنهم مَعْمِيين بِغرورِهم الَّذي يَحجُبُ النّور عَنهم.
إنّهم أولئكَ القادُ نفُسُهم الَّذين يُكَرِّرون الخطأ
أنقِياءُ ومُهَذَّبون من الخارج، لكنَّ باطنهم مُمتَلِئٌ فسادًا وعِظامَ أموات 
أرغبُ في أن تَشُدوا احقائكم بالمناطق التي قدَّمْتُهاُ لكم
مناطق إيْمانُ الأطفال الَّذي يُفْرِحُني.
أرغَبُ أن تكونوا حُفاةَ الأقدام. 
كونوا كرهبانٍ. 
أرغبُ أن تلبسوا ثيابي القديمةَ.

من رسالة 4-5-1988 *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2012)

*هناك نّفوس مُتَعَلِّقَة بالعالم وبِما هو مادّي
ومع ذلك تَدَّعي أنّها روحانيّة
لكنّها لَيسَت كذلك 
لأنّها مُتَمَسِّكة بِما تراه أعينُهم الجسَديّةُ 
وبما تُلامِسُه أَجسادُهم. 
إنّها نفوس عَنيدة وتَعيشُ بِجَفاف
لا تَفتَح قلوبَها لِتَسْمَحَ لإلوهِيّتي أنْ تَنْسَكِبَ فيها
نَعَم، توجَدُ عَوامِلُ عَديدةٌ تَمْنَعُها عِن السكنى في نوري.
لَقَد قُلتُ وسأُكرّر مرارا وتكرارا هذه الكلماتِ الهامّةَ:
إنْ لم تَقبلوا مَلكوتَ السَّماوات كطفلِ 
فَلَن تَدخلوه أبدًا
كونوا أبرياءَ
آمِنوا إيمانَ طفلٍ
حينئذ سيغمركم نوري الإلهي
وكأزهار تواجه الشمسَ
ستَتَفَتّحون 
وتَسمَحون لِنوري أن يدخُلَ فيكم.
فهَموا يا أولادي الأحِبّاء
أنّني دائمًا مَعَكُم
إنني أُحِبُّكم بلا حدود .

من رسالة 16-5-1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مارس 2012)

*استَيقظوا! 
إنّني واقفا على أبوابِكُم
إنَّني كالمتسوِّل
ها هو مَلكَكُم يَستَجديكُم كمتسوِّل
إنّني أستجديكم محبَّتكم. 
كونوا صالحين! 
كونوا كاملين! 
أحِبّوا بعضُكم بعضًا
توبوا دائما
صلّوا دائما ولَيس فقط مِن أَجلِ مصالحكم
بَل تَعالوا إليّ بِدافعِ الحبّ! 
أنا, الربُّ، أُحبّكم حُبًّا لن تَفهَموه قبل أن تُصبِحوا في السَّماء
عانِقوني مثلَما أنا, الربَّ، أُعانِقكم
لا تَعودوا تخطئكم… 
إنّني عالم بضعفَاتكُم ونقائصَكُم
إنَّني عالم بنفوسَكم. 
تعالَوا، تعالَوا إليّ وأعطوني كلّ شيء وأنا أزَيِّنُكم. 
قولي لهم إنّهم سَيَعرِفونَني أكثرَ متى فَتَحوا قلوبَهم بالكامل لي ودعوني أدخل. 
إنى سأَكون بَينهم وسأُصغي لهم .
ذكّريهم كيف، إنى, أنا الربَّ، أُناديهم دائمًا
إنى أريدُهُم أن يأتوا ويقترّبوا منّي
لماذا يَتَهرّبون مِن الحبّ
إنّني حاضِرٌ دائمًا في بيتِ القُربان أنتَظِر بِصَبرٍ كَي أرى إنْ كان أحدٌ منهم سَيَزورني
وَا أسفاه! أنى ما زلتُ أنتَظِر… 
أحذروا الشَّيطان الَّذي يُعِدّ دائمًا جَميعَ أَنواعِ الأعذار لِيَجعَلَكُم تُصَدّقون أنَّها مَعقولةٌ ومقبولةٌ
فَهو يُزَيِّنُها لِتَبدوَ الأصّح 
فَيَصُدُّكُم عَن المجيء إليّ  .
أني أُحِبّكم جميعًا
أفهِميهم أنّني لا أحِبُّكِ أكثرَ منهم
هذا ما يَجِب على بعضهم أن يَفهَموه تَمامًا
حالما يَقرءون رسائلي, رسائل السَّلام والمحبّة, سيدرِكون أنَّني، أنا الربَّ، أُحبُّكُم جميعًا بطريقة واحِدة
إنّني أُكرّر ذلك للذين لم يَفهَموا بعد
تعالَوا إذًن إليّ
زوروني
تعالَوا وأشربوني، فَتَرغَبوا فيّ المزيد
تَعالَوا وَكُلوني، فَتَرغبوا في المزيد
أفتحوا قلوبَكم واستَقبلوني
لا تَتركوني خلف أبوابكم
استقبلوني في قلوبكم
إنّني عالم باحتياجاتِكم وعالمٌ بِضُعفِاتكم
إنّ نَفوسَكُم بِحاجةٍ إليّ وَلَن تَدخُلوا الفردوس إلاّ بي
لماذا تَدَعون نُفوسَكم تَقَعُ في شِباك عَدوّي؟ 
عودوا إليّ
اتجّهوا نَحوي
تَثَقّفوا بقراءةِ كَلِمَتي المقدّسة
إنَّ الوقتَ الَّذي تُكَرِّسونه لِقراءتي لَن يَذهَب سدىً
ألا يُمكِنُكم، دون شكّ، تَكريسَ ساعةٍ في اليَومِ لِمُخَلِّصِكم؟ 
أحِبّوا بعضُكُم بعضًا. 
سالِموا بعضُكُم بعضًا. 
أغفروا كما إنى أنا أغفِرُ لكم خطاياكُم. 
كافئوا عوض الشَّر حُبّاً
كونوا صالحين
كونوا كاملين
تعالَوا، إنّ الحبّ يُحِبّكم وهو لن يتخلّى عنكم أبدًا.
إنَّ الحبّ سَيُساعِدُكم ويرشكم حتّى النهاية.

من رسالة الرب يسوع لفاسولا رايدن فى 14/7/1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2012)

*إنّ يومي يَقتَرِبُ وسأجئ إليكمِ بغتةً كلص دون أن أُحَذّرَكِم
أورشليم ... لقد خنْتِيني، أنا ربَّكِ. 
لقد تجذّر الشرُّ في أعماق قلبِكِ تمامًا. 
نعم يا أورشليم، إنّ رأسَ الحربةِ مستقرة فيكِ
لقد تَسلَّلت الخيانةَ والهرطقةَ فيكِ. 
كيف يُعقَل أن تظني أنّني لَنْ أَرى فجورك؟ 
إنني سأجئ إلَيكِ بغتةٍ لأُطيحَ بِكِ. 
إنّني على أبوابكِ الآن
وكالبَرق سأنزِلُ عليكِ وألاشيكِ 
لَقَد اختَرْتِ قوّةَ عَدُوِّي ولَيس نِعمَتي
لقد اخترْتِ الشر باتِّكالِكِ على التنّين الأسود عِوضًا عَن اختِياري, أنا النّورَ.
أنى سأجئ وبِيَدي سأقلبُ عُروشَكم
سأُطيحُ بالأشرار الَّذين يُعرقِلون الطَريق نحو الحقيقة. 
أورشليم.... إنَّ ضيقاتك لَيسَت إلاّ في بدايتِها.
أننى سأُنقّيكِ وأُطهّرُكِ بناري
إننى سأستأصِلُ جُذورَكِ الشرّيرةَ وأَحرِقُها مَع كافة التَعاليم الَّتي تُلَطّخ جَسَدي
إنك لم تَعودي تُريدين راعيَكِ 
ثَمِلةً مِن غُرورِكِ
ثَمِلَةً مِن عِصيانِك
ثَملةً مِن خِلافاتِك
كيفَ تَستَطيعي أن تظني أنّكِ قادِرَةٌ على الحياةِ فيما بَعدُ؟ 
لَقَد جَعَلتِ خِرافي جِوعانة بِعِصْيانِكِ وبِسَهَرِكِ على اهتماماتك ولَيسَ على اهتماماتي. 
أورشليم ... إنّكِ تؤلمينَني كثيرًا
كم أشتاق أن أوحدك وأن أجَمْعِ بنيك، كما تَجمعُ الدَجاجةُ فِراخَها تَحتَ جِناحَيها لِتَحمِيَها
لَكنّكِ ترَفَضْينِ. 
إنّ عَينَايَّ وعَيْنَي أمّكِ القدّيسة لم تَكفَّ أبدًا عن ذرف دموعٍ من دّم لرؤية هذا القَدْرَ مِن الأثم في بيتي 
لقد أحْبَبْتُكُم محُبّة أبَدِية
لكنَّي نلت الخيانة 
وجُرحت من قبل أحبائي… 
إنّ رَحْمَتي عَظيمة وأنى لمُسْتَعِدّ أنْ أَغْفِرَ لَكُم كلّية
إننى لَن أنظرَ لجِراحاتي
إنّني مُستَعِدّ لأن أنسى زلاّتِكُم . 

من رسالة الرب يسوع فى 25/7/1988*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 مارس 2012)

الصديق االبهنسى
كلمات رائعة ومباركة الرب يباركك


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

*لقد جُرِحَتْ كنيستي بِوَحْشِيّة وفي وَقْتٍ قريب ستَتَزَعزَع أساستها
وسَيَتبَع ذلِكَ اقتِلاعُ كلِّ الَّذين سَبّبوا جِراحاتِها والَّذين تراكَموا في جَسدي بُغيةَ إيذائه
إنّ مِحَنَها ما زالَت في بِدايتها
إن أسوارُ أورشليم ستتهدّمُ لكومةِ تراب، كي تُبْنى أورشليمُ الجديدة. 
إنى أنا الربُ من سَيَبنِيْها مِن جَديد
أننى سأُجَدّد أسوارها
سأُجَمّلها لتتمكنّوا جميعا مِن العَيْشِ تحتَ سَقفِها الجديد
تحت سماءٍ جديدةٍ وأرضٍ جديدةٍ. 
إن الحُبّ سيرجع إليكُم كَحُبٍّ لِيَعيشَ بَينكم.
أننى سأكون إلَهكم وتحت اسمي سَتَعيشون جميعا فى ِسَلام. 
ستمتَلِئ روحكم بالقداسةً والنقاوةً .
نعم، إننى سأنْزِلُ مِن فَوقُ كالبَرق لأُجَدّدها بالكامل . 
ستَكثُر المِحَنُ لأنّهم جَعَلوا مِن بيتي صَحراءَ
لَقَد نَهَبوه. 
هل تفهمون؟ 
أنه كمَثَلِ ربِّ بيت أَوْكل بَيتَه لخُدّامِه
وَمَع أنّهم تَلقَّوْا أوامِرَ حازِمةً باِلحِفاظ على بَيتِه وحِمايَته مِن اللُصوص
إلا أنهم عَصَوْا أوامرَه باستهتارهم ولامُبالاتِهم. 
وعند عَودَتِه، وَجَد خُدّامَه نائمين
وفى نومهم نُهِبَ مَنزِلُه وسُرِقت الأشياء الثَمينة
إن هؤلاء الخدّام عَصَوا أوامِرِه
بل تمرّدوا عليه
 وسيُعامَلون بِقَسوة لدى عودة سيّدهم .
عند عَودتي ، سأجِدُ بيتي خرابًا وعناصِري الأساسيّةَ مَفقودةً. 
سأجِدُ خِرافي مُشَتّتةً وجائعةً حتّى الموت.

من رسالة 26/7/1988
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2012)

*أحبائي .....
أَزهِروا بِمحبّة 
أُشعروا بوجودي بينكم
اشعروا بالحبّ العَميق الَّذي أكُنّه لكم
آمِنوا بِهذا الحبّ
إنى أنا نَبع الحبّ. 
إنَّ روحي عليكم. 
تَعالَوا… 
إني أَرغَب في أن تُصبِحوا أنقياء، قدّيسين
مُتواضعين ورحماء 
إسمحوا لي بأن أُضاعِفَ محبَتكُم لي لمحبة بلا حُدود
إسمحوا لي، أنا ربَّكم، أن أَسكُبَ في قلوبِكم حبّي الغزيرَ وأن أملأَكُم
أسمحوا لي أن أُشبِعَكم مِن الحبّ الإلهي السامي إلى أن يَفيضَ فيَملأَ العالمَ
مكرِّمًا كنيستي. 
تعالَوا....
اسمَحوا لأَنفسِكم أَن تَستَقيَ مِن هذا الحبّ اللامتناهي واملأوا به قلوبَكُم . 
إن كلُّ ما أَطلُبه منكم يا إخوتي الأحباء هو الحبُّ والإخلاص والنَّقاوة .
لا تُثبطوا يا صِغاري عندما تأتي التَّجارب
فأنى لن أتخلّى عَنكُم أَبَدًا
أنا راعيكم وأَحرسكم مخبَّئين تحت معطفي
مَعي ستأكلون
مَعي لَن تَعطشوا ..... أبدًا . 
عامِلوا بَعضُكم بَعضًا كما أُعاملكم أنا
أَحبّوا بعضُكم بعضًا كما أحبّكم أنا
استَجيبوا لبَعضِكُم البعضٍ كما أستجيبُ أنا لِصَلواتكم. 
تَغَذَّوا منّي وارفضوا ثِمار الشّيطان 
وهِي الخيانة والحَسد والشِّقاق والفَساد. 
كونوا واحد
كونوا كامِلِين
فيشعَّ بَيتي بالطَّهارَة. 
دَعوا نَدى بِرّي يَنزل عَلَيكُم ويُذيبُ الغيومَ الثَّقيلةَ العاصِفَةَ ويشتتها
دَعوا نوري يَخترقها كي يَزولَ كلُّ ظلامٍ وكلُّ شرّ
كونوا كالأزهارِ قبالةَ الشَّمس ودعوا أشعّتي الدافئة تُحيِ قداستَكُم ونقاوَتَكُم واستقامتكم ومحبّتَكُم
 اتبَعوا وصاياي دائمًا
أَحِبّوا بَعضُكُم بَعضًا كما أنا أُحِبُّكُم  .
أنا الرَّبَّ يسوعَ المسيح، أُحبّكم بلا قَيد. 
إنَّ رجوعي لقَريب. 
إني أُبارِكُكم جميعً

من رسالة 29/7/1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*إنّني أَظهرُ لكثيرين
أُريهُم قلبي
أُعطي عَلاماتٍ بذَرفِ الدُّموع من صُوَري.
إنني أَظْهَرُ في عِدَّةِ أماكنَ لكنَّ قلوب أولادي مُغَلَّفةٌ بِطَبَقةٍ سَميكَة مِن قلَّةِ الإيْمان.
إنَّهم يَستَهزئون بالَّذين يؤمنون
إن كلمةُ الرب لا تعني لهم شيئًا
كما أن نداءاتِه تُهمل
أنهم لا يُعطون أيَّةَ أَهمِّيةٍ لِتَحذيراتنا. 

لا أحد يريدُ الاستماع لرسائلِ الرب الصَّادرةِ مِن فمهِ
لقد زالَ الإيْمانُ في عَصرِكُم مُتبدَّدًا بالتعصُّب والفساد والقساوةِ والسلوكيات المخزية. 
إنَّ قلبي الطاهر حزين
إنَّ يدي لم تَعُدْ تستطيع مَنعَ ذراع الرب من الوقوع عليكم. 

إنَّ الكنيسةَ بِحاجةٍ أن تتجدد وزمن تَنقِيَتها سيحل قريبًا. 
سيَحُلُّ الروح القدس عليكم جميعًا لِيَمنَحكُم الرَّجاء والمحبّة والإيْمَان
مُجَدِّدًا إيمانكم ومُغذّيًا نُفوسكم. 

إن هذا سيُعرَفُ بالمجيء العظيم,
كِتَفَجّر ينبوعٍ حيّ
كِتفتّح الأزهار. 

إنَّ تطهيرَ الكَنيسَةِ سيُهيِّئُكُم جميعًا لِملاقاة السماءٍ الجديدةٍ والأرضٍ الجديدةٍ. 
أنها ستُهيِّئُكُم للقاء إلهِكم. 
أفهموا الحبَّ العَميق الَّذي أكُنّه لكم. 

من رسالة السيدة العذراء فى 6/8/1988

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*إنَّ الكنيسة ستَحيى مِن خلالي. 
اسمحي لي بأن أَظهَرَ ذاتي مِن خلالكِ يا مُرّي
عطِّريني, أنا ربَّكِ. 
لقد أَرَيتُكِ قلبي القدوس
لَقَد أتَيتُ إليكِ أيّتها النَّفس لأُعلّمَكِ طُرُقي وأَقودَكِ نحو الحق. 
إنَّ جيلك يُفتشُ عن الحق 
والحق هو المحبّة
لكِنَّ المَحبّة مفقودة داخلهم. 

إنَّ اسمي لا يَعني لهمُ شيئًا الآن
مع ذلك
فإنَّ رحمتي عظيمة للذين يُدنِّسونَني .

لَقَد تخلّت خليقتي عن طُرُقي
وتبِعَت قادةً عميانَ
لقد تَمرَّدَت على شريعتي بِتَعلمها شريعةً لَيسَتْ شريعتي. 

أيَّتها الخليقة ...
لو تَعلَمين فقط كم أنكِ على وَشَك السّقوط
اهتموا ببعضُكُم البَعض عِوضًا عن أن تَضطَهِدوا بعضكم البعض. 
تَعَلَّموا طُرقي
طُرقَ الحكمة
لِيَكُنْ كلُّ عَملٍ أو فكرٍ ممتلئًا بالمحبّة  .

من رسالة الرب يسوع فى 9/8/1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*لقد فسد عصرُكم
حقاً
لقد أصبح مملكةً لِعدُوِّنا
لقد وسَّع سيطرَتَه على الأرض بالكامِل

إنّ الرب يُحصي الأيّام
الأيّامَ الَّتي سيَفيضُ فيها عليكم مثلَ الندى
فيُحْييكُم ويجعلكم بستان جديد خَصْب. 
سيُعْرَف ذلك بالعنصرة الجديدة. 
تعالَوا واسجدوا جميعُكم وصلّوا إلى الربّ لأجل هذا الحدث المجيد. 
صَلّوا لأجل ِهذا الرّجوع. 
صَلّوا أن ِيَعود الحبُّ

من رسالة السيدة العذراء فى 9/8/1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*ها أنا.
لا تَشكّي أبدًا. 
أنا يسوع المسيح. 
لَقَد نادَيتُكِ مِن على صليبي. 
لقد ناديتُكِ في مُعاناتي لأُريكِ كيفَ هيَ حالتي اليوم.... أنا مَنْ هوَ رأسُ الكنيسة. 
إنّ صورتي مُمَدّدًا مَيتًا بَين ذراعَيْ أمّي هيَ وَسيلةٌ رَمزيّةٌ تُريكُم جميعًا كَيفَ خانَ ارتدادكم كَنيستي.
أترَيْنَ يا بُنيَّتي ....
لقد قُدْتُكِ لأُريَكِ صورةً واقعيّةً عن كنيسةِ اليوم. 
لقد رأيْتِ حُزنَ أمِّكِ ورأيْتِ جَسَدي ميتًا بين ذِراعَيْها
مُخاناً....
نازفاً ....
مجلودًا....
مطعونًا ومَصلوبًا
هذا هو حالُ كَنيستي اليَّومَ بالضَّبط
إنّ أُمّي تُذرِفُ عَليها دُموعَا من دمٍ
كما بَكَتْ على جسدي في الجلجثة  . 
لكن في وقتٍ قليلٍ جدًّا سَتَتَجَدَّدُ كنيستي
سَتَتَحَوَّلُ وَستَقومُ كما أنا الرَّبَّ قد قُمْتُ .
 أنها لَن تَبْقى طَويلاً في هذه الحالةِ المُحزنة. 

لَقَد هَدَّمَ أَعْدائي هَيكَلي ...
لَكِن بِقُدْرَتي النَّازلةِ مِن فَوقُ وبنِعْمَتي، أنا الرَّبَّ، أعَدْتُ بناء هذا الهيكلِ في ثلاثةِ أيامٍ فقط.
أعِدُكُم بأنّ كَنيسَتي سَتَحيا
أننى سأُجَدِّدُها وسأَجْعَلُها تَتَجلّى كما تَجَلَّيت أنا. 
أننى سأُعيدُ بِناءَ هَيكَلِي وَسيَكونُ البِرُّ منطقة حَقْوَيهِ والأَمانَةُ منطقة خصره . 
النَّقاوةُ سَتَكون سراج كَنيستي لِتَقودَ بِنورِها كلّ الَّذينَ دَنَّسوا اسمي وتُطَهِّرهُم
لأنّني, أنا ربُّ الأربابِ
الحملُ
سَأَحْيى فيها وسَتَقبَلُها خَاصَّتي كما قَبِلَتني خاصَّتي بَعدَ قِيامتي. 
كما تُعَزِّي الأُمّ صغيرها هكذا أنا أيْضًا سأُعزّيكم
سأُحوّطُكُم بِذِراعيَّ بِمَحَبّةٍ فائِقَة.

آه يا أولادي الأحِبّاء! 
إنّني أهَيِّئُ لَكم سماءاً جديدة 
وأَرْضاً جَديدَة 
لِتَعيشوا فيها
أرضًا ملآنة ثمارًا مِن شَجَرَةِ الحَياة. 
سَتَحمِلُ ثِّمارهاُ أسماءَ السَّلامِ والقَداسَةِ والمحبّةِ
حيث أنّ جِذْرَها هوَ المحبّة. 
ومن ثمَّ سَتُقابلونَني، أنا إلهَكُم، مُمْتَلِئينَ مِن روحي القدّوس كَما في العَنْصَرَةِ الأولى. 
سيَملأكُم روحي بالمحبّة… 
بستانى أنا سأُجمِّلُه
جذور أزهاري أنا سأرويها. 
إن ندى بِرّي سينزِلُ عليكُم يا أحِبّائي 
وسيُقَوّي نوري جُذوعَكم جاعِلاً التأديب يُشِرق.

تَشَجّعي يا بُنيَّتي
تَشجّعوا يا أحِبّائي
إني أعرِفُ كم هوَ صعبٌ العيشُ في البرية
لَكِن نِهايةَ هذهِ الأزمِنةِ قد صارت قريبة.
أننى سأنْزِلُ قريبًا لأُطَهّرَكم. 
أنا الرَّبُّ، الحق الحق أقولُ لَكم إنّني سأُباغِتكم
مُسَلِّطًا نوري عليكم. 
سوف تُزَلزِلُ سَمَواتي أَلأرضَ 
وسَيُمَجّدني كل الَّذين يُحِبّونَني 
ساجدين على رُكَبهُم
كثيرونَ سَيَتذَكّرونَني وسيَعودون إليّ. 
سيُعرَفُ ذلكَ بالاهتداء الكبير للكَنيسةِ.

لَكِن .... للأسَف الشَّديد
سَيَكونُ هناك تلكَ النُّفوسُ المُتَصَلّبةُ الَّتي تجَدَّف على اسميَ القُدّوسِ والَّتي تُحارِبُ إلى جانِبِ عدوّي. 
إن تلك النُّفوسُ سَترفُضُني أكثرَ. 
عندما سَيَتمّ ذلك ....سيَخْتَطِفُهم الشَّيطانُ ويجرُّهم مَعهُ إلى النارِ الأبديّة.
فاسولا ....أشْعُري بِقَلبي القدوس. 
إنّني أتألّمُ فَوقَ كَل تعبير بَشَرِيٍّ إذ عليَّ قولُ ذلِكَ لكم
لأنّي إلهُ المحبّةٍ
إلهُ الرحمةٍ
لكنّني أيْضًا إلهُ العدالةٍ 
ويجبُ أن أكونَ ديانكم عندما تتمرّدونَ عَليّ
إنّ نفسيَ مجروحةٌ ودمي يَتَدَفَّقُ أنْهارًا. 
إني أُحِبّكُم جميعَا لكنّكم تجَرحْوني… 
أنا قُدّوسُكم لكنّكم تطَعنْوني… 

أَنا مُخَلّصُكم الَّذي يَتَوسَّل إليكم اليَومَ مِن على صليبِهِ
عودوا إليَّ
ارجَعوا إليَّ
الْتَفِتوا نَحوي وكونوا قدّيسينَ 
كما أَنا قدّوس!  

من رسالة 16/8/1988*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*إنّ رحمتي لَكم لعظيمة جدًّا! 
أيّتُها النُّفوسُ الغالية
إنّ وقتَ تطهيرِكم يَقترِب
ما سأفعله سيكونُ بِدافعِ الحُبّ
إنّ تطهيرَكم سيتمّ لِيُخَلّصَكم من أبواب جهنّم 
أننى سأنزِلُ عليكم كالبرقِ وأُجَدّدكم بِناري . 
روحُ حُبّي سَيُحَرِّرُكم بِجَذْبِكُم إلى المحبّة
سَيحرُقُكم جاعِلاً مِنكم شُعلةَ حبٍّ حيّةً. 
إننى سأسكُبُ روحي من السَّماءِ وأُطَهّرُ نفوسَكُم المُلَطَّخةَ جاعِلاً مِنها نُفوسًا قدّيسةً وطاهِرةً
إننى سأُنَقّيها كمـا تُنَقِّي النّارُ الذَهَبَ . 
ستعرِفون زمنَ الْخَلاص عنـدما ينْزِلُ روحُ حبّي . 
ما لَم يَحدث هذا
فلَن تَروا السَّماواتِ الجديدةَ ولا الأرضَ الجديدةَ 
الَّتي تنبّأْتُ بِها .

طفلتي....
بِناري ....
بِحُبّي ....
بِرَحْمَتي وبِعدالتي
ستَنْبُتُ بُذاري  وستتَـفـتَّحُ كزنابقَ جديدةٍ إزاءَ الشمس
مُلتمسة نوري ونَداي
إننى سَأَسكبُ نوري مِن السَّماواتِ لأزَيِّنَكم
وسيغَذّيَكم نَدايَ كي تروا عَصرًا جديدًا من الحُبّ.

بِقُدرَتي سأجرف كُلّ آثم وكل فسادٍ وشرٍ
أننى سأَنزلُ عَلَيكم كسَيْلٍ هادر من المياهِ المطهِّرةِ وسأجرف كُلّ شَرورِّكم فأجعلُكُم منتصبين كأعمِدةٍ من الذَّهبِ النقي.
بِسيولِ حُبّي المُضْطَرِم سَأجرف كلَّ ما هو كَذِبٌ وزيف
تمامًا كما ينجرف الطينُ ببِضْعِ قطراتٍ من المطر
هكذا سَيجْرف روحُ حُبّي السامي آثامكم الَّتي لطّخَتْ نَفوسَكُم . 

أنا مُخَلّصُكم
سأُجدِّدُكِ أيّتُها الخليقة
وسأقدّمُ لكِ هِبَتي. 
ستنزِلُ هِبتي من السَّماء 
وستتألق أورشليمَ الجديدةً
كنيسةً مُتجدّدةً ونقيّةً ومُقدسةً
لأنّني ...
مَنْ كان ...
والكائن ....
والذى سيأتي
سأحيى في وسطها وفي ذات كيانها.
سَتَشعرون بِها خافِـقةً وحَـيّةً لأنَّ قلبي القدوس سيخفقُ فيها. 

أنا, ربُّ الأرباب
كأنّني على نارٍ وقلبي القدوس في لهب مضطرمٍ مُتلهفا برغبةً أن أغْمِركم جميعًا
أن أُدْخِلكم جميعا أتّون حُبّي
وأجعلكم مُتلهفين
في غِبْطةٍ كاملة وفي أنخِطافٍ مِن الحبّ, لي، أنا إلهُكم الحَبِيب! 
نَعَمْ
أنا سأَجْعَلُ من كلّ فردٍ منكم مذبحًا حيًّا
مُضطرِمًا بِناري. 
خليقتي
عندما تُشْعِلُ ناري قلوبَكم
ستَهتفون لي أخيراً: 
أنتَ وحدَكَ الإله
الإله العادِل. 
أَنكَ حَقًّا الحملُ
أبونا السماوي. 
كيف اسْتَطَعنا أنّ نكونَ عُميانًا هكذا؟ 
يا قُدوسَ القديسين
كُنْ فينا
عش فينا
تعالَ
أَيّها المخلّص! 

وأمامَ صُراخِكم
لَن أتردّد
سأنْزلُ عَلَيكم بِسُرعةِ البَرقِ وأَكونُ بينَكم. 
وستدركونَ يا أحِبّائي أنّكم مُنذ البَدءِ كنتُم خاصَّتي وذريتي . 
أنا سأكونُ حينئذ بينكم 
وسأملك عليكم بمِحبةٍ أبدية. 
سأكونُ إلهَكم 
وأنتم خاصَّتي   . *


----------

